# Root Miller 2016



## Trekki (27. Mai 2016)

Kann jemand von Euch Bilder oder Erfahrungen vom Root Miller beisteuern? Gerne auch vorjahres Modelle.

Ich selbst suche nach einem Trail Fully, die Beschreibung im Katalog liest sich ja ganz gut. Vor einigen Jahren bin ich Jabba Wood gefahren. Bei dem war ich mit der Lackierung und Kabelführung unzufrieden.
Lackierung: war nach sehr kurzer Zeit bis zum blanken Alu durch
Kabelführung: Fernbedienung für die Sattelstütze musste ich reinfummeln, Äste haben sich mehrfach am Zug kurz vor dem Schaltwerk verfangen.

Hat sich Rose hier inzwischen weiter entwickelt?

-trekki


----------



## Trekki (12. Juni 2016)

Meine Frage hat sich inzwischen erledigt, ich habe woanders zugeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

